# Latch problems=flattening of the nipples?



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

It must be a latch problem because what else could it be? Dd is two days old and she nurses CONSTANTLY. This is fine with me, but it really hurt. I don't think she's opening her little mouth wide enough to begin with, but she is also flattening my nipples. On both sides. Is this because the latch is shallow? I don't get it. My first couldn't breastfeed for medical reasons, and I'm admittedly paranoid about anything going wrong this time. I've called around, but it's a holiday and I haven't gotten ahold of anyone yet...any feedback?


----------



## mountain mom (Nov 6, 2003)

My little booby muncher did that at first too. I seeked out help from our lactation consultant and she found that I was slightly tilting dd's head before she latched causing an angled latch and squished nipples.

Your nipples will be naturally a little tender for about the first week but be sure that you aren't in serious pain. Does the nipple seem squished the whole feeding or just at the end? That is also something we discovered during our visit to the consultant. She noticed that when dd was prettty finished with the feeding she would start nuzzling and would squish the nipple out of lathargy and relaxation.

Once your child has latched and is drawing out milk gently delatch and check your nipple and see if it is squished at that point. Your babe wont be too happy with you but it will help to determine at what point the squish is happening.

Trust yourself you will get through this....DD is still nursing at 30 months.









Your determination will pay off and I totally get your worry!!

Hope this helps!
Colleen


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

that would be my first guess -- that she's not getting a big enough mouthful of nipple and areola in there. those brand new baby mouths just aren't very big. dr jack newman sometimes recommends the cross cradle hold. here's a link to one of his handouts that describes it -- http://www.kellymom.com/newman/sore_nipples_01-03.html .

i don't know that this is recommended, but sometimes i make sort of a "areola sandwich" between my forefinger and middle finger, just pressing down a little bit and shove baby's mouth. it seems like that helps her get a little more nipple in her mouth.

other things you can investigate are tongue tie. the frenulum connecting the tongue to the bottom of the mouth can be too short so the baby can't stick out her tongue very well, or suckle well.

hang in there, mama. hope you get some calls back and more advice here, too.

hth


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

Congratulations on your baby!

I wouldn't say it's a latch 'problem' yet. I mean at 2 days she's just learning. I was pretty sensitive at the start too, especially when dd first latched on. During the feed, it seemed to hurt less.

It is hard to get them to open their little mouths wide enough at the start. My dd had such a little mouth too. Timing is important, you need to be ready to get that boob in there as soon as she's opened wide enough.

As beanma said, making a aerola sandwich helps get a deeper latch.

And positioning is also really important. I found the football hold or cross cradle the easiest. I found it helpful myself to try swallowing when my

Here's some great instructions and diagrams for the asymmetric latch technique:
http://www.kellymom.com/newman/when_latching_12-02.html

Although I gotta admit, I found it really hard to hold a newborn and read instructions and follow them at first. If you can get to an LLL meeting or call a Leader, it'll be much easier. Some things are just easier to see than to read.


----------



## whitecrew4 (Dec 28, 2002)

The football hold is good for getting/seeing the baby open wide.
My friend just had a baby and was only doing cradle adn cross cradle, had extreme pain and baby was clamping. She changed to the football/clutch hold and was amazed at the difference.
Congratulations to you. Hang in there you are both learning.
Nancy


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks all. I just went to the chiropractor and the muscles in her jaw were so tight that they couldn't slip their fingers between the gums. Her jaw was also being pulled back from the tension. So she's getting alot of massage and adjustments and hopefully we'll be nursing in no time at all. Thanks for the support and replies.


----------

